# pictures of new puppy need honest opinions



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys got more pics of my new puppy we will be buying en of March ,

just need your honest opinions what do you guys think???


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

100% yes! sooooooo cute! i love the lemon ears :-D


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

VERY cute!!!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

what else could we think but CUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Completely precious!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> 100% yes! sooooooo cute! i love the lemon ears :-D


 
Oh I am so glad I am not the only one, I love lemon ears too!!!!! :wub: The baby is adorable and what I noticed, in the other picture under the table, awwwwwwwwwwww the puppy has a nose pose ahhhhhh to darn cute 

Bless your heart!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is a cute puppy!!! Look at all of them under the table!!!! I love it!!! I think the puppy is adorable!!! It's 4:45 am here in Ohio, and even in my half asleep state, I think he's adorable!'!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a little cutie! 
Remember Anna that lemon ears can mean good pigmentation. You may well loose some of that as the pup matures. Kitzel had a reasonable amount on his ears as a pup but one doesn't see it anymore---he has excellent pigment!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh MY totally Adorable!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Aaa-dorrr-able!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, he is adorable!!! I, too, love the lemon ears! In the first picture he looks like a toy stuffling ... he is perfect. I love him in the second picture coming out from under the table ... with his darling little nose up in the air! Too cute! And, getting a bath ... he is so tiny right now ... and, so precious looking.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She couldn't be any cuter :wub: Love her chunky little body and sweet face!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh so cute!! Milo had lemon ears and a lemon patch on his head when he was a puppy - they are white now and the patch is gone 
I think lemon ears are adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Definitely a keeper:wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

awwwwwwww thank you guys )))) , yes she is adorable but then again they are not easy to fall inlove with are they ???? sometimes we fall inlove with these little fluff ball and we see nothing wrong with them and only someone else can see what you dont want to , this is why I was asking ............ I know you guys have more experience with this breed and your eye can catch things quickly ..... just trying to figure out why she would not keep her for herself all pet maltese have a fault....I have been looking for it but cant seem to catch it 

Anna xo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She sure looks like a cutie pie to me!!! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think she's perfect!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very, very cute. I love the picture of her standing under the table -- you can tell that she has ATTITUDE. And the bath picture is precious.

Lacie has lemon in her ears. I bet you can't wait to get your new baby. 

Asking why she wouldn't keep her for show -- there may be any number of reasons and all could be minor. The lemon ears would be one reason.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is adorable! Say yes to the pup! The others are adorable as well, looks like some good Malts. Love the lemon ears too.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops, SHE is adorable!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> awwwwwwww thank you guys )))) , yes she is adorable but then again they are not easy to fall inlove with are they ???? sometimes we fall inlove with these little fluff ball and we see nothing wrong with them and only someone else can see what you dont want to , this is why I was asking ............ I know you guys have more experience with this breed and your eye can catch things quickly ..... just trying to figure out why she would not keep her for herself all pet maltese have a fault....I have been looking for it but cant seem to catch it
> 
> Anna xo



She is so cute Anna!! 
I would not care if were me since its not health related. Mine had lemon ears and they are solid white now. What was reason this show breeder gave for selling her?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies , 

I have never seen a maltese puppy with lemone ears .....loll , so just wantd to see what you guys thought?? Dear Kandis I have not asked the reason she is selling her ???? I do not want to sound rude ??? what do I say what are her faults but i am curious George lmaooooo !!!!!

love 

Anna xo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> 
> I have never seen a maltese puppy with lemone ears .....loll , so just wantd to see what you guys thought?? Dear Kandis I have not asked the reason she is selling her ???? I do not want to sound rude ??? what do I say what are her faults but i am curious George lmaooooo !!!!!
> 
> ...


Anna
nothing rude about asking questions politely. Just like asking about the parents health. Same thing. 
xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She is darling!!!!!!! I love the pic of them all lined up under the table. 

Anna....new baby girl looks perfect! I would be super excited! How long until her arrival?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Tammy , 

she is 9 weeks today ! so we will be going to visit her next week after she is vaccinated , and picking her up last week of March or first week in April  yes im nervous excited etc......... hope my Luna will like her and they will get along she is recovering nicely from her patella surgery week 4 already 4 more to go wooo hoooooo , I pray things keep going smoothly 

love 

Anna xo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> 
> I have never seen a maltese puppy with lemone ears .....loll , so just wantd to see what you guys thought?? Dear Kandis I have not asked the reason she is selling her ???? I do not want to sound rude ??? what do I say what are her faults but i am curious George lmaooooo !!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear Anna, how I miss Leo's lemon ears . I loved them soooooo much. He still has a little but most has faded, I just have to get their baby pictures from my other computer.

Anyway, as far as "faults" I think that is more a show term, ya know? Just my wee bit of knowledge, which is very wee . First, the breeders can't keep all the puppies, as a result, many people on here, actually have show quality pups, and would steal the show:wub:

I think all of us pet Mommy's if we all were at a show, would think how in the world do they pick one Malt over another, they all are gorgeous. I think fault just my opinion, is more a show term, and nothing at all that a pet owner should ever worry about. I think it's just show things, but that does not mean she is the most perfect pup. This is all in general. So when they say "faults" I think it means more for show, not at all that the baby does not meet the standard of a Maltese or health problems. Did you ever see a judge look up and down on a show dog, my goodness :blink:. And again some breeders can't keep every show quality Maltese.

So I honestly wouldn't worry to much as to why the breeder choose to pet the darling out. Be more mindful that she is a reputable breeder, that you feel comofortable with, and have mutual trust.

I honestly think on the point that the breeder choose to pet the baby out, is not anything to worry about.

She's a little doll.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think she is PERFECT! The lemon ears are precious.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lemon ears do normally fade as the fluff matures. When I look at Lacie, as an example, she appears to have white ears, but in the bath, when she's wet, I can still see the yellow.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for the words of wisdom and comfort its just i dont understand all the terms faults etc...... you guys are the best 

love 

Annaxo


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

You can not go wrong with that little boo. 100% adorable, loveable, hugable, and kissable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

soooo adorable:wub:


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Cute!! You can almost smell the puppy breath!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is your puppy from a reputable show breeder? That's very important. I don't recall seeing any info on that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know, but I don't think breeders just don't keep all their puppies. It could be that she is a little bigger than the breeder wants in her line. I could be that she wants only bright white coats. I could be that she has as many females as she can handle at this time. MiMi had lemon ears and a streak across her back, but the color mostly faded, however MiMi is not bright white. 

That puppy looks very fine to me. I certainly would not hesitate to choose her. I can also she that she has a lovely dam.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you all so much !!! Dear Brit yes she is a reputable breeder shows her dogs etc....... its a done deal Becky is ours if she got the thumbs up from all of you she is definately a keeper 

Anna xoxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's very cute. :wub: I wouldn't worry about why she was being given up. I thank my lucky stars that Tyler failed the show dog test and he's mine. :tender: He actually had undescended testicles so that was his "fault"...but you know guys, he thinks it must be someone else's fault. :w00t::smrofl:
Really the term fault is an overstatement for what we want in a pet puppy -- they really need to be perfect in every way to meet the scrutiny of judging. Sometimes the bite is off a little, sometimes they're a little too small or big, sometimes they just don't have the temperament to deal with the show ring and schedule. There are countless reasons. Really, no big whoop for us and indeed our lucky break. :chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's precious!!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

So cute!! Just a question: is it ok to bath a pup? My vet told me I should wait until they have recieved all their vaccines shots …


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful! My baby also has lemon ears---I love it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Super adorable :wub:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

:wub: She's sooooooo precious!!!


----------

